# 1986 nissan 300zx turbo partout, turbo, manifolds, skirts, t tops, tranny, wheels



## builtnotbought (Apr 10, 2017)

Hello, I am new to the z world i have had a few nissans in the past but aquired a 86 turbo z, rougly 96K for the engine and trans for a 87 mazda rx7 swap im doing. Parts to sell
garrett T3 250$
turbo manifolds 250$ inlet pipe, charge pipe
side skirts 150$
two sets of aluminum turbo wheels make an offer, local pu only
right tail light 100$
Borg warner t5 trans 200$ local only
doors, glass, t tops, hood
few other parts, car is wrecked so not alot salvageable


----------



## daleinslc (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi just saw your post....Im wondering if you have the power supply for the digital dash.(assuming it was digital). I may want the rear tail light also and who know what else.... thanks
dale


----------

